# Anyone seen this triple rodeo yet?



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

That is pretty sick!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple backflip late 180 not a triple rodeo. Nice knee grab by the way!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the rider laying in downward scorpion pose in the landing after his triple.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> I like the rider laying in downward scorpion pose in the landing after his triple.


That was a failed Tebow attempt.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was a failed Tebow attempt.


LOL!

The alternative camera angle after the credits was sweet too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah that failed Tebowing attempt just makes you say that doesn't it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think that was a skier who nutted on a down bar.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

well obviously the trick was super impressive...but must say im a lil surprised it was on a Ride Kink, which is a pretty noodley board, and i own one...and i had people tell me it wasnt a very good jump board, although i also proved those people wrong, but not with jumps near as big as that shit


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

fuckin gymnast.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

threej21 said:


> well obviously the trick was super impressive...but must say im a lil surprised it was on a Ride Kink, which is a pretty noodley board, and i own one...and i had people tell me it wasnt a very good jump board, although i also proved those people wrong, but not with jumps near as big as that shit


it just means that good riders can ride and land anything. lol


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Triple backflip late 180 not a triple rodeo. Nice knee grab by the way!


could you shed some light on what's a triple rodeo then?


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Naw, it was that shrill screeching bitch...made my ears bleed.....:laugh:


I had my sound turned up almost all the way and broke my ears...



jegnorge said:


> could you shed some light on what's a triple rodeo then?


I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure a rodeo has more rotation. Billy just pulled 3 consecutive backflips without rotating while doing the backflip part.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> could you shed some light on what's a triple rodeo then?


yea, its when you pop off your toes spinning backside in a corked/off axis motion 3 times as opposed to flipping feet over head 3 times with a 180 at the end. 

what he did was still impressive but def not a triple CORK. much like torstein didnt call what he did a triple cork, just a triple flip.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i think billy morgan can call it whatever he wants lol, he's the first guy to do it on video.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A risto? Do you mean risotto like the rice? Plus why isn't anyone pointing out he fucking knee grabbed that shit. Go do that in a contest and watch the commentators eat you alive. I'm just going to start doing straight air knee grabs just because Billy Morgan is so fucking awesome.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i had some sick knee grabs on a basins ankle-kicker today. steezy ones.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Kinda looked hucked. Progression is good and all, I'm sure we'll see some legit triple rodeos eventually. All 1440 triples have been stomped iirc so it's only a matter of time.

I'd rather see doubles done with some different variations. Halldor's lobster flip double brodeo japan looked pretty sick, for instance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ankle kickers? Is that like an ankle biter?


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Kinda looked hucked. Progression is good and all, I'm sure we'll see some legit triple rodeos eventually. All 1440 triples have been stomped iirc so it's only a matter of time.
> 
> I'd rather see doubles done with some different variations. Halldor's lobster flip double brodeo japan looked pretty sick, for instance.


He just needs to land it in competition.... And I find it funny that people are talking about how "he only knee grabbed it" and "it wouldn't do well in competition". It still looks badass. That's all that matters. Sure the video is titled wrong, but did you hear that lady screaming? She obviously wasn't sane.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess you're a hucker then that likes knee grabs. Thanks to this generation for killing style and snowboarding.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guess you're a hucker then that likes knee grabs. Thanks to this generation for killing style and snowboarding.


You don't think it looks badass?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure spins need to go much further, even a 1440 is spun extremely fast, and if we see rotations increasing, it's going to start looking like the olympic ski jumping spins and flips. As far as style, I'd rather see stuff like this at *21:05* (Shifty/stall thrown into double-cork) than some quadruple 1620






As far as it being a triple rodeo. I'm not hating at all but in one of his other videos he is trying it and calling it a triple back-flip, not sure what to call the 2nd try in the below video though. Looks like a pretty hard slam too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ColoRADical said:


> You don't think it looks badass?


No I don't because I have seen riders like Eric and Chris Willet throw down way better. Everyone has triples on the brain but without adding any style. Kid is just triple chucking himself praying he makes it around. The fact that he had to knee grab and throw in that late 180 otherwise he would have died tells me he's not prepared for something of that high of consequence.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Help out this aging freerider who only does straight air in the kiddie park -- are knee grabs a type of crutch or something? Why are they bad?


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I don't because I have seen riders like Eric and Chris Willet throw down way better. Everyone has triples on the brain but without adding any style. Kid is just triple chucking himself praying he makes it around. The fact that he had to knee grab and throw in that late 180 otherwise he would have died tells me he's not prepared for something of that high of consequence.


I'm not saying it's the most badass thing I've ever seen, but it's pretty ballzy. And theres something to be said for it being at a local resort (for me) without any special preparation jump wise. The Lobster flip is in my opinion the best trick as far as big air goes but some of the delayed rodeo 9s/10s ive seen at breck are up there too


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grabbing your knees to force your body around is fucking gay means you're not grabbing board and have a complete lack of style.

Seen enough doubles and others to know whack when I see it. Is it bad I yawned when I saw this video and said only at shitstone?


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Grabbing your knees to force your body around is fucking gay means you're not grabbing board and have a complete lack of style.
> 
> Seen enough doubles and others to know whack when I see it. Is it bad I yawned when I saw this video and said only at shitstone?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're calling yourself an idiot.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

well shaun white brought home first place with a gnarly knee grab at the dew tour so knee grabs must be in now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. Tough crowd.

Whatever. You just straight line bomb over two pretty good sized booters in order to hit ludicrous speed, then huck your carcass and do a bunch of spinning and flipping or what the fuck ever, and I'll buy ya a beer for your troubles. I ain't gonna second guess it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

jyuen said:


> well shaun white brought home first place with a gnarly knee grab at the dew tour so knee grabs must be in now.


Don't get them started on about how _awesome _Shaun is.

I can't wait to see Danny Davis take it big again. Danny has style.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Grabbing your knees to force your body around is fucking gay means you're not grabbing board and have a complete lack of style.
> 
> Seen enough doubles and others to know whack when I see it. Is it bad I yawned when I saw this video and said only at shitstone?


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. Tough crowd.
> 
> Whatever. You just straight line bomb over two pretty good sized booters in order to hit ludicrous speed, then huck your carcass and do a bunch of spinning and flipping or what the fuck ever, and I'll buy ya a beer for your troubles. I ain't gonna second guess it.


LOL, "spinning, flipping, and whatever" is kind of how all park tricks look to my untrained eye. I'm even impressed by big straight air. Simple me.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're calling yourself an idiot.


Yup, obviously your sense of style is far superior to ours!


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

BALLZ is what hes got


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

jyuen said:


> well shaun white brought home first place with a gnarly knee grab at the dew tour so knee grabs must be in now.


hahah



BurtonAvenger said:


> Grabbing your knees to force your body around is fucking gay means you're not grabbing board and have a complete lack of style.
> 
> Seen enough doubles and others to know whack when I see it. Is it bad I yawned when I saw this video and said only at shitstone?


have to agree that there is a significant lack of style and he is just hucking it....but I doubt many riders stomp a trick for the first time with lots of style...it takes practice



linvillegorge said:


> Wow. Tough crowd.
> 
> Whatever. You just straight line bomb over two pretty good sized booters in order to hit ludicrous speed, then huck your carcass and do a bunch of spinning and flipping or what the fuck ever, and I'll buy ya a beer for your troubles. I ain't gonna second guess it.


haha I agree style or no style....that takes huge balls


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ColoRADical said:


> Yup, obviously your sense of style is far superior to ours!


Not my fault I actually understand what looks good and you don't. Maybe if you shredded more and whined about people calling out ugly looking tricks less you would understand.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not my fault I actually understand what looks good and you don't. Maybe if you shredded more and whined about people calling out ugly looking tricks less you would understand.


lol my god. it never ends.

ur ability to be so core astounds me!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

FacePlant4Free said:


> lol my god. it never ends.
> 
> ur ability to be so core astounds me!


You just have to ignore the trolls guys, it's still the internet


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

What a nuthouse. Go huck yourself.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

seant46 said:


> You just have to ignore the trolls guys, it's still the internet


lol yeah it is really entertaining though.

:thumbsup: to the normal people


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not my fault I actually understand what looks good and you don't. Maybe if you shredded more and whined about people calling out ugly looking tricks less you would understand.


Let's see you do something better.

You missed the whole point of my post. I never said it was stylish or looked good, I said it looked badass. Can you do a triple backflip? How about a double backflip? I sure as hell can't so I'm going to call them badass regardless.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Good ol BA. Only he is allowed to be an expert on anything/everything.

Lol, don't waste your time arguing with jealous haters. Yes, the flip was hucked, but a little pb&J (gymnast term for not doing something cleanly/properly) is expected when you are breaking new ground on new skills. Triple flips are no joke, much less one with a snowboard attached to your feet and very little momentum to channel into the spring/punch/leap. Double backs and triple backs are skill that have destroyed many a knee belonging to some very talented tumblers.

Arm-chair yokels who are criticizing his style probably know a lot less than they think they do about the awareness, skill and strength required to throw one and not f*** yourself up pretty good landing on the hard ass packed snow in the park.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Get ready to crank the haterade to 11. This video is now featured on the homepage of Yahoo.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> LOL, "spinning, flipping, and whatever" is kind of how all park tricks look to my untrained eye. I'm even impressed by big straight air. Simple me.


Yep. I ride very little park. I'll take a lap or two on a non powder day for the hell of it, but once you get much past a nice 360 with a grab, it just starts to look like a bunch of spinning and flipping and shit to me. :dunno:

I ain't gonna hate. It's way over my head and not really something I'm all that interested in trying to progress in, but I'll watch if y'all wanna try.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep. I ride very little park. I'll take a lap or two on a non powder day for the hell of it, but once you get much past a nice 360 with a grab, it just starts to look like a bunch of spinning and flipping and shit to me. :dunno:
> 
> I ain't gonna hate. It's way over my head and not really something I'm all that interested in trying to progress in, but I'll watch if y'all wanna try.


Aerial tricks look as if they would feel very awesome. I wish I could do them, but with my age/responsibilities I'm not about to start trying too hard as it would only be tempting fate. I will have to be satisfied with watching the really talented riders do their tricks while I keep it in the kiddie park.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'll play around and try some stupid stuff on powder days, but I'm too damn old to be eating shit on hardpack. I stay well within my abilities in the park. I'll hit some boxes, hit some rails, and hit some jumps, but I don't get too fancy with it. It's just not my thing really. I have alot more fun hitting natural features in powder.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triples aren't hard it's speed, pop, and air awareness something that some dumb fuck from Atlanta that pretends to snowboard wouldn't know shit about. If we ever get enough snow there will be a double cork and double back flip put down on film.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Triples aren't hard it's speed, pop, and air awareness something that some dumb fuck from Atlanta that pretends to snowboard wouldn't know shit about. If we ever get enough snow there will be a double cork and double back flip put down on film.


Triple-anything is not easy. In any sport. Especially a triple flip.

But since you find it so easy I'm sure that you'll post a video soon of you doing yours :laugh:

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

How about the Triple Lindy?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Triple-anything is not easy. In any sport. Especially a triple flip.
> 
> But since you find it so easy I'm sure that you'll post a video soon of you doing yours :laugh:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA


Well it's easy when you're not a fat fuck cubicle jockey from Atlanta that doesn't snowboard or do any physical activity.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well it's easy when you're not a fat fuck cubicle jockey from Atlanta that doesn't snowboard or do any physical activity.


man ur so angry and cool. i hope i can be like you someday lol!

once again... so core.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Arm-chair yokels who are criticizing his style probably know a lot less than they think they do about the awareness, skill and strength required to throw one and not f*** yourself up pretty good landing on the hard ass packed snow in the park.


not only know a lot less, but im 99% sure they arent even on the same level as this dude. anyone who can throw a triple flip would be giving this dude props, not berating him. its pretty obvious most of the people hating cant do the same tricks this guy can. as far as BA goes, its just his schtick. gotta take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> not only know a lot less, but im 99% sure they arent even on the same level as this dude. anyone who can throw a triple flip would be giving this dude props, not berating him. its pretty obvious most of the people hating cant do the same tricks this guy can. as far as BA goes, its just his schtick. gotta take it with a grain of salt


You are right...except Angry SNowboarder keeps telling random people to kill themselves, or to get hit by a car, or if he sees them he will swerve and hit them when they are on their bike. The threats and berating needs to stop, it really sucks.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

dbags will be dbags


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

professional trollin'


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Personally, this clip did not have enough Burton in it. The only triples I like come from belgium breweries.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FacePlant4Free said:


> man ur so angry and cool. i hope i can be like you someday lol!
> 
> once again... so core.


Is core the only answer you have? Are we talking wood core? The earths core?



Sick-Pow said:


> You are right...except Angry SNowboarder keeps telling random people to kill themselves, or to get hit by a car, or if he sees them he will swerve and hit them when they are on their bike. The threats and berating needs to stop, it really sucks.


Funny coming from you. 

Guess people like knee grabs, ballerina spins, and misnaming tricks.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Its probably for the best if poeple throw away there gopro's and stop recording anything thats not 100% legit then, just incase someone on the internet has the time and inclination to pull it apart:dunno:

Anyone who slates this sort of video without offering anything constructive is a morron, all it does is discorage the next person who pushes boundrys from sharing the footage. 

Personnaly thumbs upto him, hope he cleans it up and nails it in a comp somewhere :thumbsup:

oh...and he's british :cheeky4:


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

That trick was fucking cool. Wish I could do that


can't believe people can hate on something like this. ridiculous


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Amazing. 

but that fucking broad's voice at the end was horrific. I bet whe wears underwears with dick holes in them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Aerial tricks look as if they would feel very awesome. I wish I could do them, but with my age/responsibilities I'm not about to start trying too hard as it would only be tempting fate. I will have to be satisfied with watching the really talented riders do their tricks while I keep it in the kiddie park.


No joke. 70% of he injuries we operate on are straight outta the park. Couple paraplegics this year already... Toooooooons of broken arms legs and clavicles too. The pro riders are back on the mtn in days though when it's arm breaks. I loose too much income if I fuck myself up, my wife could not support our life in the mtns..


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He tried something new, over course it's not gonna be stylish. Why don't we bitch at Todd Richards for not grabbing his 900 in the pipe the first time. You can't expect someone to do a new trick and make it stylish as possible too. It's defying enough that he's doing it. 

And by the way, don't use the stupid ass you're not doing it so don't criticize bull shit against anyone. I am all for the BA bashing, but that is not a fucking argument to use.

It is also useless to argue with him anyway. You are just gonna be told to kill yourself.


----------



## rebardwg (Dec 22, 2011)

wtf? man fcuk him and his triple while i scamper away. That's a sign of mad respect btw.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> No joke. 70% of he injuries we operate on are straight outta the park. Couple paraplegics this year already... Toooooooons of broken arms legs and clavicles too. The pro riders are back on the mtn in days though when it's arm breaks. I loose too much income if I fuck myself up, my wife could not support our life in the mtns..


I fractured my clavicle jumping my mountain bike a few years ago and it was expensive. Between two surgeries, physical therapy, new helmet, new glasses, and replacement bike parts I spent around $9000 (and that's _with_ good health insurance). I didn't even miss any work, but if I had we'd add several thousands of dollars to the lost money amount. I took it as a warning shot.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

didnt Kevin jones throw a tripple in tb20 grabbing indy the entire way through? Im with jp walker on this, someone can throw the sickest trick out there if it doesnt look good who cares, im sure some people find figure skating, rollerblading(fruit boots) and skiing aerials pretty dope too but to me it looks foolish. that being said PARK VIDEO FOOTAGE SUUUUUUUCKS, and when a riders footage is all park it usually means he cant land shit in pow and in gnarly terrian (some cant even ride real steeps)


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Triples aren't hard it's speed, pop, and air awareness something that some dumb fuck from Atlanta that pretends to snowboard wouldn't know shit about. If we ever get enough snow there will be a double cork and double back flip put down on film.














BurtonAvenger, *you are a f*cking DORK.* Seriously. Quit trying so hard to impress everyone. It's the internet, no one believes you and no one cares.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> BurtonAvenger, *you are a f*cking DORK.* Seriously. Quit trying so hard to impress everyone. It's the internet, no one believes you and no one cares.


um, not exactly...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Ttam said:


> Insane!


That guy grabbed his knees. Jus' sayin'


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> BurtonAvenger, *you are a f*cking DORK.* Seriously. Quit trying so hard to impress everyone. It's the internet, no one believes you and no one cares.


Aww how cute self portraits.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Dec 24, 2011)

That was pretty dope. Jacket was pretty cool too what kind of jacket was it?


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

raggamuffin? seriously you lost me right there. raggamuffin means whore/prostitue you do know that right?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Sometimes the whole "park centric" attitude of snowboarding bugs me. Very often people judge others by just their park skills. You can be a great snowboarder and never leave the ground or set foot in a terrain park. Snowboarding is a big sport with a wide range of style but it seems that everyone obsesses about the park. I guess this is a result of the skateboard influence and some of the skater attitudes.
> 
> This thread is a prime example. Here we have a guy who is doing something that 99% of us on this site could not do at our level of riding and most would never even attempt it. Anyone who would try that and land it it one piece has my respect. I think hes fuggin crazy, but mad respect. BA simply stated in the beginning that this was a misnamed trick and made some critiques of the guy`s style. Nothing at all wrong with that. He never said the guy sucked or bashed him. Movement analysis can be done well by people who may themselves not be willing or able to do the trick; I do this in my park lessons.
> 
> So here we are flaming each other back and forth over this; as usual it is over park tricks. This is just like a bunch of ragamuffin skateboarder punks in a back alley hating on each other. It is an aspect of snowboarding that I personally dislike and why I tend to head off out of bounds to find back country....


Oh come on. Maybe if some of the main posters on this forum were not half trolls it wouldn't always end up like this thread. I guess its good entertainment:dunno:, I've been around a while


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

haulinbass said:


> raggamuffin? seriously you lost me right there. raggamuffin means whore/prostitue you do know that right?


I've never heard it used to mean that before. I've only heard it referring to someone whose appearance is disheveled.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol!
Its hucked and definitely insane. Has any one besides me never heard of billy morgan?


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Ph1l0z0ph3r said:


> That was pretty dope. Jacket was pretty cool too what kind of jacket was it?


Quiksilver Return


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

how was i being a dick? you are clearly the prick here. I said nothing to insult you just asking if you knew in england in the 1900s whores were refered to as that. your a constant fucking contridiction, you talk about everyone talking shit and do the exact same thing two sentances later. and if you would have read my previous post our opinions are actually quite similar. BTW it was jokingly said not ment as an insult. get your mind out of the gutter and act like a fucking adult.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I like hookers usually with blow.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

You know in world war 1 on Christmas day the Germans and the English came out of their trenches and played football (which you insist on calling soccer). They put their differences aside. If thats possible surely we can see that this and other arguments on here are not a hill of beans. 

I know I am thinking wishfully here, but what if we stopped calling each other out altogether even after Christmas?

It'd just be like a useful peaceful snowboarding forum. 

What amazes me is that these threads have way more hits than pleasant useful ones :dunno:.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Well, I think everyone agrees that progression is a part of the sport and no one would argue against it. This is in all aspects/disciplines. Big mountain style riders might look at XDLR's latest lines and say he's just trying to tackle the most technical terrain without regards to style much in the same way progressing what technical tricks are possible is criticized as having disregard for style. But technical progression always precedes stylistic ownership. Triple rodeos are bound to show up and they will start to look badass. It's only a matter of time. I think I mentioned Halldor's lobsterflip variation which I thought was a really interesting take on double back rodeos. Double corks I hope to see some tweaked out melons maybe this year.

But regardless, my point is that style will never leave snowboarding. Snowboarding, to me, is the fusion of technique and style, after all. I think that's what some people are concerned about, the idea that style might be abandoned for the sake for technical progression.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

haulinbass said:


> how was i being a dick? you are clearly the prick here. I said nothing to insult you just asking if you knew in england in the 1900s whores were refered to as that. your a constant fucking contridiction, you talk about everyone talking shit and do the exact same thing two sentances later. and if you would have read my previous post our opinions are actually quite similar. BTW it was jokingly said not ment as an insult. get your mind out of the gutter and act like a fucking adult.


your last response had dick written all over it. this one just screams it. if it was meant to be "jokingly" you did a horrible job at expressing that.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Sorry, not buying the little "who me" innocent routine. Had you truly been confused by such a widely used term, there are certainly less prickish ways to have worded your reply; especially since the point of the post was clearly obvious. Adding to that tone, your angry, profanity laced response is a clear indicator that you are a less than honest and upfront individual.
> 
> Exactly why would I or anyone know or care that this commonly used term has an obscure meaning that is only relevant to English antiquity? You could have easily looked the word up at Webster.com and gotten the modern, widely accepted definition in less time than it took to try to correct my English in what everyone here clearly can see as and incendiary tone.
> 
> ...











:laugh:


----------

